# Hilfe: Zu SPS-Programmierung wechseln?



## mmm_ams (23 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bitte euch um einen Rat bezüglich meiner beruflichen Zukunft und ein bisschen Geduld, um meine Geschichte durchzulesen. Bitte entschuldigt mein mangelndes Deutsch, da ich in Deutschland relativ neu bin.

Ich bin 37 und lebe in Deutschland seit ungefähr zwei Jahren. Im Jahr 2005 habe ich mein Studium als Elektro-Ingenieur In meinem Heimatland absolviert. Anschließend habe ich knapp 9 Jahre in verschiedenen Bereichen gearbeitet, mal in der Verwaltung, mal in der Nachrichtentechnik und schließlich 3 Jahre als IP-Netzwerk Administrator. Bisher in den 2 Jahren in Deutschland habe ich mich mit dem Deutschlernen beschäftigt. Außerdem habe ich den deutschen Führerschein und das CCNA-Zertifikat geschafft.
Seit einiger Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Job und dazu habe ich mich um mehrere Stellen als Netzwerktechniker oder Administrator sowohl direkt als auch durch IT-Dienstleister und Leihfirmen beworben. Doch ist es mir noch nicht gelungen, ein Vorstellungsgespräch zu bekommen.
Ich habe viele Forum-Beiträge und Tipps zu dem Thema gelesen und habe mittlerweile herausgefunden, dass mein Problem wahrscheinlich in der hohen Konkurrenz liegt. Im Bereich Netzwerktechnik gibt es viel mehr Angebot im Vergleich mit der Nachfrage und ich habe eine schlechte Position in der Konkurrenz, weil ich noch keine Erfahrung im deutschen Arbeitsmarkt habe. Außerdem die zweijährige Lücke in meiner Praxis macht meine Chancen noch schlechter.

Zu meiner Frage. Ich habe zuletzt auf die Idee gekommen, zu einem anderen Bereich zu wechseln , in dem es eine höhere Nachfrage gibt und ich vermute, ich kann gut leisten, und zwar die Automatisierungstechnik. Dazu denke ich an eine Weiterbildung als SPS-Programmierer, die von der Arbeitsagentur gefördert wird.
Unter den obengenannten Bedingungen denkt ihr, dass der Wechsel im allgemeinen eine gute Idee ist?
Bekommt man normalerweise in solch einer Weiterbildung die benötigte Kenntnisse, um einen Job zu finden?

Was meint ihr? Wenn mein Lebenslauf sagt, ich habe keine Erfahrung mit SPS-Steuerung aber nur eine Weiterbildung, wird ein Arbeitgeber ihn berücksichtigen?

P.S. mit Programmierung generell habe ich auch keine Erfahrung als Profi, aber Programmierung macht mir Spaß und ich habe früher C# erlernt und mache ab und zu einfache Anwendungen als Hobby, also ich habe die Denkweise für Programmierung.

Vielen dank für den Rat im Voraus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2017)

> mit Programmierung generell habe ich auch keine Erfahrung als Profi,  aber Programmierung macht mir Spaß und ich habe früher C# erlernt und  mache ab und zu einfache Anwendungen als Hobby, also ich habe die  Denkweise für Programmierung.



Ich sage einmal, wenn man Freude am programmieren hat und sich schon in eine Programmiersprache hineingedacht hat, wird es dir sicherlich leicht fallen, SPS Programmierung zu erlernen.
Optimal wäre denke ich, dass du mal Grundkurse absolvierst und dann in einer Firma die Praxis erlernst und weitere wichtige Erfahrungen sammelst.

Der Job des SPS-Programmierers oder Automatisierungstechniker oder wie man es auch immer nennt ist zumindest in unserer Region stark nachgefragt ( Süddeutschland )

Ich wünsche dir dabei viel Erfolg.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## mmm_ams (23 Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die konstruktive Antwort


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2017)

Einen Tipp habe ich noch,
evtl. initiativ bewerben und mitteilen, dass du in die Richtung Automatisierungstechnik gehen möchtest und lernwillig / interessiert bist.
Wir haben hier in der Region viele Firmen, ( Maschinenbau / verarbeitende Betriebe... ) die bekommen auf Stellenanzeigen keine Bewerbungen.
Und zwar weil es niemand gibt. Es herrscht Vollbeschäftigung. Bei uns im Raum kommt es immer wieder vor, dass arbeitswillige einfach mal an der
Tür klingeln und fragen ob es was gibt ( dauerhafte Beschäftigung oder über die  Semesterferien, Schulferien oder Wochenend / 450€ ).

Die können dann anfangen und wenn man Potential sieht, bekommen die natürlich auch eine Chance.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Krumnix (23 Februar 2017)

Wer in 2 Jahren ein so gutes Deutsch vorweisen kann, hat oft schon seine Lernfähigkeit damit bestätigt. 

Der SPS-Kurs vom Amt würde ich auf jeden fall annehmen. Ob er jetzt zu was taugt oder nicht, ist zweitrangig.
Zumindest die Einführung in diesen Bereich wird dir aufgezeigt und du kannst danach immer noch entscheiden, 
ob es der richtige Weg ist.

Danach würde ich auch, wie DeltaMikeAir geschrieben hat, mich mal umschauen, ob es in diversen Firmen nicht
ein Praktikum oder sonstige Stellen gibt. Viele Firmen begrüßen es auch, wenn man bei der Einstellung angibt,
das man noch am Lernen ist und daher erstmal auf das große Gehalt keinen Wert legt. Ich für meinen Teil habe
nach dem Studium meine Gehaltsvorstellung guten 25% unter der meiner Mitstudenten angesetzt und wurde mit
einem tollen Job in einer tollen Firma belohnt. Keine 6 Monate später hat der Chef von selbst mein Gehalt um
25% erhöht. Wenn man also Einsatz zeigt und sich nicht dumm anstellt, kann man auch mit "Lücken" im
Lebenslauf was erreichen!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2017)

> Wer in 2 Jahren ein so gutes Deutsch vorweisen kann, hat oft schon seine Lernfähigkeit damit bestätigt.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Markus (23 Februar 2017)

Wo wohnst du denn?
In welchem Umkreis suchst du?


----------



## mmm_ams (23 Februar 2017)

Ich wohne in Nordrhein-Westfahlen. Allerdings ist es mir äußerst wichtig, eine gute berufliche Richtung zu finden. Wenn ich diese Weiterbildung absolviere, werde ich eine Stelle vor allem in Nordrhein-Westfalen suche. Allerdings vielleicht kommt der Umzug irgendwann in Frage.


----------



## GLT (23 Februar 2017)

Je nachdem, welcher Landsmann Du bist, könntest Du u.U. auch mit deiner Muttersprache punkten - wenn Anlagen exportiert werden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Februar 2017)

Wo in NRW und welche Muttersprache hast du bzw. welche Spachen kannst du noch ?


----------



## Rudi (23 Februar 2017)

Ist Herkunft geheim ? Würde sicherlich einige hier interessieren. Sein Deutsch ist ja besser als das eines deutschen Schulabgängers.


----------



## mmm_ams (23 Februar 2017)

Ich komme aus Syrien und wohne in Kamen in der Nähe von Dortmund. Meine Muttersprache ist Arabisch. Außerdem kann ich Englisch (sehr gut) und Deutsch (Niveau B2).


----------



## Rudi (23 Februar 2017)

Wenn das Arbeitsamt eine Lehrgang anbietet auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Mir persönlich ist das nicht gelungen. Ist allerdings schon 6 Jahre her und dafür war kein Geld da.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2017)

> Deutsch (Niveau B2)


Was es alles gibt.

Aber deine Vorraussetzungen sind wirklich gut, 3 Sprachen fließend, C# Kentnisse, gute Ausbildung und Interesse an Technik.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## GLT (23 Februar 2017)

mmm_ams schrieb:


> Meine Muttersprache ist Arabisch. Außerdem kann ich Englisch (sehr gut) .....


Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass deine Sprachkenntnisse dir einige Türen öffnen könnten - Anlagen werden ja auch in arabische Länder geliefert u. nur wenige können die Sprache.


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Februar 2017)

@TE:
Hast du dich schon einmal initiativ bei Beckhoff in Güterloh beworben ?
Das könnte vielleicht etwas für dich sein und auch noch erreichbar sein (A2 Richtung Hannover)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## mmm_ams (23 Februar 2017)

Die Firma ist im Bereich Automatisierung tätig: Im Bereich habe ich noch nicht den ersten Schritt gemacht. Auf jeden Fall, Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde den mir merken.


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Februar 2017)

... die machen auch noch einiges mehr als das Vordergründige ...

Aber wie auch immer ...
Wie schon gesagt wurde ist im Augenblick sowohl im Automatisierungsbereich wie auch im IT-Bereich Fachkräftemangel bei uns - da sollte es doch für dich möglich sein, einen passenden Job zu finden.
Hast du es schon mal unter InDeed, Monster oder Stepstone versucht ? Oder dein Profil unter XING ins Netz gestellt ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## nullkommanix (23 Februar 2017)

Hallo ,
ich muss mich meinen Vorredner anschließen. RESPEKT vor deinen Sprachkenntnissen!
Unsere Firma hat gerade vor Kurzem einen Kollegen wegen der arabischen  Sprachkenntnisse 
eingestellt. Der nahe Osten birgt ein großes Potential ,zumindest in  der Verfahrenstechnik 
(Pet Food, Fish Food)
Zum Thema  SPS Weiterbildung und oder Ausbildung durch das Arbeitsamt kann ich aus eigener
Erfahrung folgendes sagen :
Ich hatte eine 6 monatige Schulung  STEP 7, Win CC ,Win CC flex 8, TIA Portal V 12
ist alles sehr rudimentär und der wirkliche Lerneffekt tritt eigentlich erst in der Praxis ein ,wie 
in jeden Job nach der Ausbildung .Das vermittelte Wissen und der Umgang mit den einzelnen Tools 
hängt stark von den jeweiligen Dozenten ab. 
Auf jeden Fall machen ist ne super Basis !


----------



## S7_Einsteiger (25 April 2017)

in zwei Jahre kannst du schon so gut Deutsch schreiben wie ein Muttersprachler. Mehr noch, Deine Sätze und Formulierung klingen so professionell wie von einem Personaler . RESPEKT.


----------



## Milu (2 Juni 2018)

Hallo,
Welcher Maschinen Typ ?

Habe Eine TC100 mit Sinumerik 3N
Batterie Ausfall , Bildschirm dunkel !
Suche Schaltplan für eine Minni TC100

Wie kann ich die Steuerung nachladen ?
Oder Brauche ich dazu Ein PG




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Juni 2018)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was Milu uns sagen möchte, aber was ist eigentlich aus dem TE geworden?


----------



## Markus (3 Juni 2018)

Der ist seit einen guten Jahr bei uns.


----------



## Heinileini (3 Juni 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was Milu uns sagen möchte . . .


Ich hab' nicht mal verstanden, was Milu mit TC100 meint. Meine GlasGugel zählt mir recht unpassende Dinge auf.
Auch die Sinumerik 3N macht mich mehr als stutzig. M stand für Milling und T für Turning und N steht jetzt bei mir für NoClue bzw. NoIdea . . . oder hatte das mit nibbling zu tun?
Und überhaupt, die 3er war irgendwas, das ich moderner fand als die 8er, aber eigentlich habe ich erst bei der 850er angefangen zu verstehen … das war endlich etwas mit einem übersichtlichen Konzept dahinter. 

Der TE ist also gut untergekommen. Das hört/liest man gerne!


----------

